# Nexus Clodius



## mrjack

I'm thinking of getting a new computer which would also include some parts from my old computer. I've pretty much made up my mind on the GPU, CPU, motherboard and memory, however I'm not entirely sure about the case. The Nexus Clodius is something I've had my eye on and I can get it for about 40€. Besides the two 120mm case fans already there I have an old Nexus 120mm fan I can put in the ceiling of the case to blow out the hot air. Anybody here have one or read something about it, cause I can't find any reviews.


----------



## Vipernitrox

nice case especially for that price.
are you willing to spend more? take a look at my case.


----------



## mrjack

What I really liked about the Clodius was the fact that it has 2 case fans already and you can set the RPM on the fans anytime. Plus, it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg.

I've read a review on the P180 and it's highly praised but I don't think it's worth it for me to spend an extra 60€ just on a case.


----------



## Vipernitrox

well then go ahead and buy the clodius.
seems like a really nice case.

if i were you i would block the ventilation holes in the back and bottom of the case.
Just tend to suck up alot of dust.


----------



## mrjack

Vipernitrox said:


> if i were you i would block the ventilation holes in the back and bottom of the case.
> Just tend to suck up alot of dust.



Yeah, I'm not sure if the fan in the back blows out hot air from the GPU or if it sucks in cold air. There's supposed to be a filter layer on the bottom though, so all that leaves is the back. I can probably come up with something to block that. There's gonna be about 7 fans in the computer.  Three case fans, two in the PSU, one on the CPU and one on the GPU.


----------



## diduknowthat

That case just looks like an every-day case with two Nexus fans installed in it. I would personally either go big, for the P182 (which is worth every penny), or get a case that that you really want and stick a few Nexus or Noctua fans in it.


----------



## fortyways

Well, I think that case is crap. It's just an average cheap aluminum case with some Nexus fans.

If they had any knowledge of the market they're supposedly targeting with a silent case they'd have cut out fan grills entirely, used steel, or made it 5.25" bays all the way since silencers like to suspend their drives or put them in an enclosure.. it doesn't even look like it has rubber grommets.

Moreover, those aren't even the standard, popular Nexus "Real Silent" fans. Those are 1000RPM at 12V, and these are "1000-1700 RPM."

If you don't care about noise I'm sure it's fine, but I'd think you'd care at least a little since you're browsing Nexus products.


----------



## Dystopia

nice case, take a look at mine, it has 3 80mm fans, and looks col. u can still add your fan as well


----------



## mrjack

Elimin8or said:


> nice case, take a look at mine, it has 3 80mm fans, and looks col. u can still add your fan as well



I can't find a single store that sells Raidmax products in Finland.


----------



## Steelshivan

Does anyone else not like flashy kiddie cases?  IMO the P182 is a great looking case, sleek and simple.  I also like the look of the Clodius, looks good without going over the top.

This isn't meant to be offensive in anyway, just seems like a lot of people on here prefer the flashy transformer, multicolored type cases.  Anyone share my taste in case looks?


----------



## fortyways

Steelshivan said:


> Does anyone else not like flashy kiddie cases?  IMO the P182 is a great looking case, sleek and simple.  I also like the look of the Clodius, looks good without going over the top.
> 
> This isn't meant to be offensive in anyway, just seems like a lot of people on here prefer the flashy transformer, multicolored type cases.  Anyone share my taste in case looks?



I do. I have a P180 mini, and an Antec Solo before that.


----------



## mrjack

Steelshivan said:


> Does anyone else not like flashy kiddie cases?  IMO the P182 is a great looking case, sleek and simple.  I also like the look of the Clodius, looks good without going over the top.
> 
> This isn't meant to be offensive in anyway, just seems like a lot of people on here prefer the flashy transformer, multicolored type cases.  Anyone share my taste in case looks?



I concur, cases should look classy. Most Apevia and some Cooler Master cases are over the top cases that usually only appeal, in my experience, to young kids. The Nexus Caterpillar looks a bit cheap in my opinion, a lot like some HP cases I've seen. But the Antec P1xx series cases look very nice and sleek.


----------



## diduknowthat

fortyways said:


> I do. I have a P180 mini, and an Antec Solo before that.



Lucky. I really want a P180mini, but my build is an full atx build. Maybe my next computer.


----------



## mrjack

Just incase anybody is considering the Nexus Clodius some day, I've made a short list of what you should do when you get it.

• Before installing the motherboard, install:
- optical drive(s)
- HDD(s)
- PSU
• I had to remove the faceplate and cover of the DVD drive in order to get it installed and instead of pressing the button to open the tray I use software shortcuts


----------

